# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Sharp] (Sharp LC40CFE6242E) ΒΟΉΘΕΙΑ! Απάτη?

## AndreasKotsiopoulos

Πριν μερικές ημέρες η τηλεόραση παρουσίασε πρόβλημα (καμμένα LEDs, έδινε ήχο, αλλά όχι εικόνα). Την πήγα χθες στο Control Service εδώ στο Βύρωνα και ο τεχνικός συμφώνησε πως επρόκειτο για βλάβη στα LEDs. Με ενημερώνει σήμερα πως έχουν καεί τρία LEDs και πως η επισκευή θα κοστίσει 50€ σε περίπτωση που αποφασίσουμε να αλλάξουμε μόνο τα ελαττωματικά LEDs (ενώ 110€ για αντικατάσταση LED strips). Προχωράμε στην αντικατάσταση ΜΌΝΟ των ελαττωματικών LEDs. 

Παραλαμβάνω την τηλεόραση πριν από μία ώρα και διαπιστώνω πως υπάρχουν καμμένα pixels σποραδικά, σε όλη την επιφάνεια του πάνελ. Παίρνω αγκαλιά τη συσκευή και τρέχω στο κατάστημα. Του εξηγώ όσα ανέφερα πιο πάνω και με διαβεβαιώνει πως πρόκειται για σκουπιδάκια πίσω από την οθόνη. Εκεί κατάλαβα πως μάλλον δε μου τα λέει καλά. Δεν είμαι τεχνικός, αλλά σε ένα σημείο φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα πως πρόκειται για καμμένα pixels μιας και μπορείς να τα μετρήσεις ακριβώς. Ο τεχνικός ωστόσο αμετανόητος. "Και τι κάνουμε τώρα;" του λέω. Γύρνα στο συνεργάτη και λέει "προλαβαίνουμε να τη λύσουμε τώρα;". "Όχι είναι δύο ώρες δουλειά" του απαντά. Με τα πολλά μου υποσχέθηκε πως θα την έχω μέχρι τη Δευτέρα το απόγευμα. 

Επειδή είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος πως πρόκειται για καμμένα pixels, έχω την υποψία πως θα προσπαθήσει να εγκαταστήσει panel από άλλη τηλεόραση, πιθανώς το φθηνότερο δυνατό.

Τι προτείνετε να κάνω? Υπάρχει τρόπος να τσεκάρω αν έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο? Πέραν του προφανούς, βέβαια (να του ζητήσω να την ανοίξει μπροστά μου, δηλαδή). Ακόμη και τότε όμως δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω ποιος κατασκευάζει τα πάνελ της Sharp.

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.



Τεχνικά Χαρακτηριστικά Συσκευής (από την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα της Sharp):

DISPLAY
Diagonal screen size cm / inch 100/40
Panel resolution 1920x1080
Active motion 400
Backlight D-LED
Brightness (cd/m²) 280
Dynamic contrast 1 000 000:1

OTHERS 
Power Requirements 220-240V ±20% / 50Hz Safety Logo Certification CE (EMC), CB (Safety), ErP (Energy) etc
ErP Compliant A+ Class
Power Consumption (ecomode/standard/max) 45/65/80W
Power Consumption (Standby Mode) <0.50 WVESA standard (mm) 400 x 200EAN 4974019853963

----------


## johnkou

Προφανως ο τεχνικος κατα την αλλαγη των καμμενων λεντ δεν κολλησε τους φακους σωστα και προεξεχουν και γιαυτο αν καταλαβα καλα βλεπεις κυκλους-μπαλωματα στην οθονη λευκα.

----------


## AndreasKotsiopoulos

Βλέπω μαύρα στίγματα σποραδικά. Σε ένα σημείο ιδιαιτέρα, υπάρχουν συγκεντρωμένα 7 pixels, τα οποία κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι καμμένα και δεν πρόκειται για σκουπιδάκι, όπως μου είπε ο τεχνικός.

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Έπρεπε να βγάλεις μια φωτογραφία να δούμε την εικόνα. Το Πανελ δεν αντικαθισταται τοσο ευκολα οσο νομιζεις. Πρεπει να ειναι απολυτα συμβατο με το δικο του. Οποτε μονο με ακριβως ιδιο θα μπορουσε να το κανει.

----------


## AndreasKotsiopoulos

Σας ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Εάν αυτό που μου λέτε ισχύει, φαντάζομαι πως και ο τεχνικός δε θα είχε λόγο να προσπαθήσει να με εξαπατήσει. Ωστόσο, πρόκειται για στίγματα, τα οποία προηγουμένως δεν υπήρχαν, και των οποίων η επιφάνεια συμπίπτει απολύτως με εκείνη ενός pixel.

----------


## biomed

πάντως και κατά την συναρμολογηση του πάνελ μπορεί να συμβεί κάτι ανάλογο εάν πάνω στα τελευταία φύλλα του backlight πέσει οποιοδήποτε σκουπιδακι μόλις βάλεις το πάνελ φαίνεται λες και είναι καμενο Pixel χτύπημα κλπ ανάλογα τι έχει πέσει πάνω στη λευκή επιφάνεια του φύλλου βέβαια μια φωτογραφία θα βοηθούσε.

----------

